
EnterpriseDB wraps PostgreSQL into an enterprise-grade suite to challenge Oracle - HackerBen89
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2458970/enterprisedb-wraps-postgresql-into-an-enterprise-grade-suite-to-challenge-oracle
======
alecbaldwinlol
How am I supposed to figure out how to break the chains of my oppressors when
I need to disable my adblock to read the page? :)

------
elchief
This shows an anti-ad blocker message, even if you don't have an ad blocker.

